# Help!!! ICH has appeared in my BioCube!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can help... 

Looks like the reason my new neons have been dying is (surprise, surprise) Ich. I know one way to try treat it is to raise the temp and add salt to the water but can I do this when I have Amano shrimp in the tank?? Please help! What temp am I supposed to go to? And I would imagine I'll have to raise the temp slowly... Do I do a water change or is that more likely to stress the fish more and make them even more suseptible?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a thread on shrimp safe Ick treatment hope it helps. Good Luck

Shrimp safe ich treatment..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are you sure it's ich and not (NTD) neon tetra disease? I don't know much about the shrimp and how they react to salt or the higher temps, but 82-83 degrees usually get rid on my clown loaches ich when it shows up.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Looks like salt won't hurt the shrimp (??). I've upped the temp a couple of degrees (to about 80) and will put it up a bit again later tonight or tomorrow morning until I get to about 84.

I don't think it's neon tetra disease unless that manifests itself as white salt-like flecks on Rummy nose tetras..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Those shrimp breed in "salty" water, so I doubt they'll make a fuss over it. I'd check out that shrimp safe (non copper) medication though, I never had success with the raised temperature and salt water treatment.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Those shrimp breed in "salty" water, so I doubt they'll make a fuss over it. I'd check out that shrimp safe (non copper) medication though, I never had success with the raised temperature and salt water treatment.


I agree. Just one interesting point, they tell you to add salt when medicating to increase the fishes osmoregulation and therefore the fish will be under less stress when being medicated. This is unintentionally stressing the importance of raising the GH, a result of adding salt.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think neons like salt. And what was your water temperature in your tank before you raised it?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Neons are fine with salt.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere (some scientific article or something) that salt will not kill ich (freshwater ich). It also corresponds with my own experience. I was adding salt at the concentration of 1tbs per gallon of water. It did nothing to keep ich at bay or decrease them. Better to look for some medication you can use imo


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Temp was already in the high 70's (about 76-78 I believe).
As for treatment method, last time I battled Ich many many years ago I bought some treatment but it did no good whatsoever - I lost about $35 worth of fish at that time.  I'll try the heat/salt method this time around.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had good luck with the salt and heat treatment. I had platty's, mollys and guppies. I think upping the temp and clean the gravel really good every one or two days then you will hopefully suck most the ick up. Good luck


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep us posted Teija with the non-medicated treatment, especially if you suffer loses.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

+1 to what youve already done and also do frequent small water changes

best of luck with the tank young neons seem fragile but the older ones are very sturdy...


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Unfortunately I am mostly worried about my old neon since the poor fella was fine till I got home with the newbies last week.  I'm also worried about my Amanos!! I would be SO upset if they survived the past year with no additions only to lose them all to a few dollars worth of "sale price" neons.

Just did a small water change, the temp is nearly at 84. Added some salt. Found one more dead neon just prior to the w/c. He must have only just died because he wasn't there just earlier. Trying not to get too upset about this.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I used API Super Ich Cure it worked in 2 days and I have crayfish in my tank with neon tetra it worked like a charm and I raised my temp to 82 and I lost nothing I have done this to 2 of my tanks with same results hope this helps


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't used this on shrimp.. but my favorite form of treatment is "Ich Attack" and its apparenly a more holistic approach as well.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to agree with BigFatLyer. I read somewhere that neons don't like salt. They won't even breed unless is really soft water (breeders suggest rain water) You may want to look into something else.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Well the salt was added last night and this morning I switched the light on to check and feed them all, and they DID actually look happier, were eating food, going to the top to get it (normally they have been hanging around the bottom) and all had generally good colours (except for one who i think will be the next victim ... but hoping not). Even my two Rummy nose tetras had nice red faces today. So I wouldn't say they don't like salt - they seem to be happier for it. If I can make them comfortable at least I don't have to feel like they're suffering quite so much!

I've left the light off today as I'll be out until late and the stupid power bar/timer has decided to die (hoping it just needs new batteries). I am NOT having a good week!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Heat and salt IMO work Great.. i had a severe ick outbreak in my tank..my black moore died unfortuantly, but the others made it through...goldfish dont usually like warm water..but i cranked up the heat added some salt..did frequent water changes, and within a week..the ick was gone.. ick likes colder water so make sure..your temp is at about 82


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback folks - I'm hoping for the best, and your success stories have given me a bit more hope. The temp when I left the house was about 83, so I figure if I keep it around 84 it should help.

Logan: Sorry to hear you lost your Black Moor goldfish. Actually, they PREFER slightly warmer water, just not quite as warm as 80+ degrees. I had one many years ago that had swim bladder problems in a tank with two other (golden) fancies, no heater. I read that they like warmer water so I got a heater and moved him to his own tank - his swim bladder issue was solved! One day I want to get another one, but not until I figure out a good algae-eating and goldfish combo for cold freshwater.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I have had success with quick cure, dosing half in the morning and half in the evening, for two weeks. This was in a planted tank with neons and amanos. It did, however, stain the silicone which is still light blue. I think I lost a few neons that were already heavily affected, but I don't believe I lost any shrimp.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

If I get a chance tomorrow I might look into some meds. Unfortunately I haven't had any chance to get to the fish store yet, and won't tonight either. Based on my past experience with meds, I'm not sure they will help the problem either. Sometimes nature will win out and take its natural course. I was thinking earlier that maybe Ich is just a form of natural selection since it is usually the weakest that succumb to it. Whatever its raison-d'etre, it is annoying nonetheless!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Still keeping my fingers crossed. This morning I did another water change and really stirred up the Eco substrate with the vac (what a pain this stuff can be - tonnes of black sand in my "discard" bucket). Made sure to add more salt to the new water. Temperature is now sitting at 85 degrees F. Last night the fish were looking a bit pale but I think that was because the lights had been off all day and they were in "sleep" mode. I noticed my guppy female "flicking" against the bottom of the tank. This morning the neons all seemed relatively happy again. Couldn't spot any missing at that point; I'm just hoping the water changes do not stress them too much.

Am hoping to do a water change/gravel vac each day over the weekend (might do one later tonight for good measure).


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Have been trying to be good with the water changes this week. I am now down to 7 of the 16 small Neons I originally bought (one died a day or two ago). Having said that, the reason I bought 16 and not just 8 was because I knew I'd lose some, just wish it wasn't all straight away!

I am not going to bother with neons again, no matter how tempting their beautiful blue sheen is! White Cloud Mountain Minnows are much more hearty, and I still have to try Danios sometime too. I'm thinking I'll get one or two to cycle my mini shrimp/low tech tank when I eventually get around to setting it up.


----------

